# Stack Exchange's server porn



## telephone (Mar 5, 2015)

Stack Exchange (Stack Overflow) recently moved to new hardware and were nice enough to post some pics and the details of their upgrade.
 
Link: How we upgrade a live data center
 
 
Just a preview to get you guys hard... Look at that cable management  :wub:


----------



## MannDude (Mar 5, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance, but what country is that rack in? I ask because of the varying power outlets. Some are what I am used to seeing in the US, whereas some of the others are different.


```
| |  __  __
 |     __
```


----------



## drmike (Mar 5, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what country is that rack in? I ask because of the varying power outlets. Some are what I am used to seeing in the US, whereas some of the others are different.
> 
> 
> | | __ __
> | __


Looks like the US.

What you are seeing there is (I don't know the technical name of the plug) is a semi common former plug style for monitors.  It's 110V.   

There is however a port on that APC that is odd if it's 110V and that's the one you described Mann.  That looks to be higher voltage.  I recall some 240V gear with a similar plug.   

I like their cable routing / cable protection shields.  That prevents someone from accidentally pulling a cord.

Clean as it gets rack.. Odd their switch is open air and unprotected in light of other shields.


----------



## zzrok (Mar 5, 2015)

Those power connectors are IEC 60320 type http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEC_60320.  The rack is in New York (well, Jersey just across the river).


----------



## Serveo (Mar 5, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what country is that rack in? I ask because of the varying power outlets. Some are what I am used to seeing in the US, whereas some of the others are different.
> 
> | | __ __
> | __


These are Standard APC power outlets, commonly used in the EU and also known as C13 and C19 (Female connectors).


----------



## GS-Dylan (Mar 5, 2015)

Ahh thats beautiful. Cable management is one of my favorite things to do, and something I find to be the most rewarding when your done and you can step back and see it all.


----------



## Kephael (Mar 6, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what country is that rack in? I ask because of the varying power outlets. Some are what I am used to seeing in the US, whereas some of the others are different.
> 
> 
> | | __ __
> | __


The 208V PDUs we use have ports with this configuration.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Mar 6, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what country is that rack in? I ask because of the varying power outlets. Some are what I am used to seeing in the US, whereas some of the others are different.
> 
> 
> | | __ __
> | __


NEMA C19/C20 depending if you're looking for male/female connectors


----------



## pbgben (Mar 6, 2015)

They look like Dell cable trays, I love Dell's


----------



## MartinD (Mar 7, 2015)

C13 and C19 as mentioned. Most zero-ie A PC PDU's have a mix on each bank.


----------



## notFound (Mar 7, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what country is that rack in? I ask because of the varying power outlets. Some are what I am used to seeing in the US, whereas some of the others are different.
> 
> 
> | | __ __
> | __


The wider one is usually used for higer wattage/ampage applications, like bigger PSU's, rated for around up to 20 amps whereas the kettle cord ones are rated for around up to 13 amps, typically. They're all IEC standard plugs as others mentioned.


----------

